
Offer HN: Understanding SEO Ebook -50% - franze
https://gumroad.com/l/understanding-seo/hacker-news
======
franze
Hi, an experiment. My book, Understanding SEO 50% off for hacker news.

About the book: [https://www.fullstackoptimization.com/b/understanding-
seo](https://www.fullstackoptimization.com/b/understanding-seo)

It's an experiment, it might get flagged. No one might read it. Maybe it gets
ignored, maybe some people enjoy the book (and get rid of SEO agencies). I
will see.

